# Pacemaker checks in office



## crberman (Jul 28, 2011)

We do pacemaker checks in our office. Our doctor is in the office and our nurse is in with the Rep. We have a nurse practitioner, can she be the direct supervising physician in the office? Can she sign off on the pacemakers?


----------



## Cyndi113 (Jul 28, 2011)

Our nurse practitioner does all office and remote PPM checks. She has an NPI number and we bill for her.


----------

